# Schnakensee



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*Kennt einer gute stellen auf Karpfen im Schnakensee?*


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

servus !!! ist das der see in gunsenhausen ???


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Ja genau der . ich wollt da mal hin und jetz informiere ich mich


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Kennst du ne gute Stelle?


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

hab dort mal vor ca.8 jahren gefischt !!! gibt es noch die wohnwagen !!!! waren ein wochenende dort is ganz ok dort !!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ja da stehen immer noch die wohnwagen und es herrscht immer reger betrieb da


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

kennst du eine gute stelle?


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

noch da?


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

hatte kurz zuvor gerade erst mit dem karpfenangeln begonnen !!!! habe zwar dort en kleinen gefangen und war stolz wie ein könig !!!! da mein vater noch nichts hatte !!!


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

bin net so schnell mit dem schreiben !!!  tochter auf dem arm!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Oh sorry wusst i net


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

weisst du noch irgend welche Quellen wo ich mich informieren kann?


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

is ja net schlimm !!! dauert nur alles etwas länger!!! wirklich helfen kann ich dir da auch net!! ist ja schon sehr lang her!! denke das da en paar schöne fisch schwimmen !!carp mirror war einer drin !!


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

leider nicht ich hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand !!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

hab nur en bisschen angst mich vor den profis zu blamieren


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

warum meldet sich keiner zu dem thema mehr ausser carpdoctor


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

profi ??????????????? keine angst die beissen net haben bestimmt en tipp für dich wie du es am besten anstellst!!!vaniele nash bait brachte mir den erfolg 20er knödel !!!! is schon lange her !!! aber halt nash bait !!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

mr boilie melde dich mal oder sag was zum thema bitte ich kann jede info brauchen


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Was würdest du mir empfehlen : Mit Mais anfüttern und gelegentlich 5-6 Boilies mit rein oder nur mit Boilies?


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

???????


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Das ist ein Forum und kein Chat|supergri.
Also immer mit der Ruhe.
Verfasse einfach einen vernünftigen Text und stelle in diesem deine Fragen.Dann wird früher oder später sicher jemand was dazu schreiben:m.


Zum See kann ich selber nix sagen.Nur habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen das es ein ziemlicher Karpfenpuff sein soll.
http://karpfenspezial.de/thread.php?threadid=6534


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ich denk das der karpfenbestand dort sehr hoch ist !!! füttern würde ich mit tigernüsse und boilies etwas abseitz von den andern !!! die menge ne hand voll knödel und zwei von den tigernüssen !!! gehe auf die wind seite wo die wellen ans ufer treffen!!! nicht die tiefste stelle dort wählen !!!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

danke


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

wie krieg ich raus wo das wasser tiefer ist und wo nicht?


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

fantazia was is a Karpfenpuff?


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



alexfrei schrieb:


> wie krieg ich raus wo das wasser tiefer ist und wo nicht?


Tauchen:m.Aber ohne Socken.Der Geruch verscheucht nämlich die Karpfen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Karpfenpuff= In den See werden KArpfen,für dich, gegen Geld eingesetzt 

Tiefe herausfinden= Tauchen,Echolot,Lotrute ect.


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ne mal im ernst oder war das dein ernst?


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ausloten !!! rute mit schwimmer !!!!


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



alexfrei schrieb:


> ne mal im ernst oder war das dein ernst?


Ja auf jeden fall.


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

und woran erkenne ich wie tief es ist (z.b mit dem schwimmer)?


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Wie meinste den dass jetzt?

@fantazia..Pocerface+ernster blick


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

karpfen puff ???um erfahrung zu sammeln ist es doch gut dort !!!


----------



## Nikita (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

lol das ist doch kein chat hier!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

erklär mal wie du des machen würdest mit nem schwimmer


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



alexfrei schrieb:


> und woran erkenne ich wie tief es ist (z.b mit dem schwimmer)?


wie lange angelst du den schon ???


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

seit 5 Jahren beschäftige mich mit grundangeln aber erst seit diesem jahr


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Hmm,
hast du die Karpfen auf deinem Benutzerbild gefangen?Kann ich mir bei deinen Kenntnissen kaum vorstellen|rolleyes.Der verarscht uns doch?!


Troll Alarm|supergri?!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ne man bin erst 12 und wollt erst mal hier ein paar gute tipps einholen


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

weil mein vater is zwar auch angler aber der angelt immer noch mit der gutn alten pose und is auch nich so einer der jedes wochenende angeln geht


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ich werde morgen aber 13


----------



## gufipanscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

der see wird gerade neu aufgebaut, sein ruf war war bisher mehr als verkommen..... 

soweit ich gehört habe bewirtschaftet ihn ab jetzt reiner lutz.....

es ist der klassische pool (karpfenpuff) mit ein paar hektar....


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ja ich weiss aber ich trotzdem ein paar gute stellen


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Wenn du das weist dann brauchste nicht fragen


hrhrh:m


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ne ich mein dass der neu aufgebaut wird


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

4 Seiten in 9 Minuten:m.


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

nich schlecht hut ab leute


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

kennt jetz irgendeiner ne gute stelle?


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Leider nicht.


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

glaubst man blamiert sich ohne rod pod weil die da alle einen haben


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

hey the catfish kennst du ne gute stelle


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



alexfrei schrieb:


> glaubst man blamiert sich ohne rod pod weil die da alle einen haben


Ich würd mich da ohne RodPod nicht hintrauen.


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

und wie siehts mit billigen bissanzeigern aus die abeer trotzdem was taugen


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

der mit dem wind tanzt !!! wird fangen!!!!


----------



## gufipanscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

hello alex frei..... in meinen augen bist du fake....

willst den tröööt hier dick machen, um das AB auf den weiher aufmerksam zu machen...

und, dein deutsch ist nicht das eines 12 jährigen...


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

weil nen RodPod hab ich ;ein dreibein von DAM


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ich würd mich da ohne RodPod nicht hintrauen.


ne abschussrampe brauchste !!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ehrlich nicht vielleicht liegts daran dass ich aufs Gymnsium geh ich weiss es net


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

NImm ne alte astgablung dann hasste auch en Rodpod.machen die ''Profis'' genau so


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



alexfrei schrieb:


> und wie siehts mit billigen bissanzeigern aus die abeer trotzdem was taugen


Da haben schon Leute haue bekommen weil sie billige Pieper hatten.


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

[ne abschussrampe?


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

oder en kleiderbügel biegen bis es en pod ist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

laber fantazia?


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



alexfrei schrieb:


> [ne abschussrampe?


Na zum anfüttern der Boilies mein Jung.


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Eine Abschussrampe gehört zur Grundausstattung jeden Anglers..aus dem einfachen Grund...
*Wenn die fische nciht beisen werden die halt mir Rakteten Abgeknallt.*


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

das war ein scherz oda


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

toller witz the catfish


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

geht auch ein futterrohr fantazia?


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Abschussrampe=futterrohr


----------



## Goldschuppi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Die Information habe ich aus einem anderen Forum .Der See soll noch ziemlich überlaufen sein .
Nachtangeln verboten , bis 19 Uhr darf geangelt werden .
Ein Hot Spot soll in der Seemitte liegen , dort soll ein altes Flussbett verlaufen .
Die meisten Karpfen sollen um die 10 Pfd liegen , es gibt natürlich auch große Carps .
Die Karpfen wo man fängt sollen auch teilweise nicht schön aussehen .
Durch den Befischungsdruck würde ich nicht an diesem See fahren , da man die Carps sich erarbeiten muß .

P.s Macht mal langsam mit euren Postings , sonst müssen die Mods wieder einiges löschen.


Gruß Goldschuppi


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

boilies ? geschmack ?  schnackenbaits von gunter !!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

des stimmt aber nich mit der haue und den billigen piepern oda?


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



Goldschuppi schrieb:


> P.s Macht mal langsam mit euren Postings , sonst müssen die Mods wieder einiges löschen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Goldschuppi


Jo den ganzen Thread|supergri.
Das hier kann doch garnicht ernst gemeint sein.
Wenn ja würd es mich doch schon sehr!!!! wundern|rolleyes.


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

danke für die info goldschuppi


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Ich hatte schon Ärger weil ich nicht den Richtigen Eimer mit am Wasser hatte.  Eimer müssen von Fox oder Nash sein.

Ich finde es reicht jetzt#q


----------



## gufipanscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

lächerlich isses vorallem wenn man den see kennt... der is bei mir um die ecke.... 


an die Mods, der Trööt gehört nach Belustigung komplett entfernt


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

weisse waller gab es dort !!! belohnung für en fang auch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holger (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



alexfrei schrieb:


> ich werde morgen aber 13


 
Dann frag doch morgen nochmal....|rolleyes
Ich hoffe, deine Mudder schenkt dir ein Buch von Andy Little... #6


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

@Guifpanfische,fantazia,goldschuppi

-Hier ist gar nichts mehr ernst.
-Innerhalb von 20mins wurden hier 6Seiten voll mit Sinnlosem Müll geschrieben.

Der trööt ist sehr unnütz.Der alex frei sollte sich einfach mal da an dem See informieren.

Sehr viele von Ihm gestellte Fragen beantworten sich mit dem Gesunden Menschenverstand,für die man kein ANgler sein muss!!


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



CARPDOKTOR schrieb:


> weisse waller gab es dort !!! belohnung für en fang auch !!!!!!!!!!!


Geil da muss ich unbedingt hin|rolleyes.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

bingo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ok vll bis morgen ciau


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

bis morgen !!!! und weg!!!!!!!


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ich wollt mich hier nur informieren weil ich ja nich eben nach Gunzenhausen fahren kann


----------



## alexfrei (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

aber danke für die infos


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

ok bis bald !!!! #h


----------



## freibadwirt (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



Goldschuppi schrieb:


> Ein Hot Spot soll in der Seemitte liegen , dort soll ein altes Flussbett verlaufen .
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Goldschuppi


 
Klaro in der Mitte des Sees ist vor ein paar Jahren noch der Rhein durchgeflossen .|muahah:
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

warum ist in deinem Avater Frank van Dest und Ralf?


Gruß Dennis


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Klaro in der Mitte des Sees ist vor ein paar Jahren noch der Rhein durchgeflossen .|muahah:
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Das ist ausnahmsweise in diesem Thread kein dummes Glaber|supergri.Hab ich in einem anderen Forum auch schon was von gelesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schnakensee*

Samma , geht´s noch ????

So schnell wie hier Müll geschrieben wird, kann ja kein Mod modden.

Da das hier eher lustig abgegangen ist, beschränke ich mich damit, das Ding hier zuzumachen. 
Für die Zukunft nutzt für so einen Unfug bitte den Laberthread. oder lasst es besser ganz.


----------

